# Upside down, can't turn over, fly in small circles on ground, death ??



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't know but I wonder if they might have been sprayed with some sort of insecticide prior to you catching them? Maybe the clustered, got sprayed, moved into your trap? I have no idea really, just speculating.


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

Do they act like they are hyper ? Do you see any bees fighting or trying to chase other bee inside the hive (on IC for e.g) ?

September 2016, I had a hive that got robbed out, LOTS of dead bees - so much so I had piles covering bottom entrance and then some. The saga continued about for 3 days and at the end I lost that hive and another one. 

I posted pictures here and opinions varied from pesticide to varroa & virus.


----------



## HIVE+ (Jan 4, 2012)

Last year one of my hives, hundreds of bees on the ground doing as you describe, for three days. Lost the hive. Most probably insecticide.


----------



## Natilie (Nov 12, 2015)

Daisy

No the bees were calm - maybe slow, drugged - and no fighting or chasing. Sorry you lost your hive. Lost a hive last year too due to robbing.

Hive+

Thank you for your help. I guess I can always hope some of the bees inside that looked like they were moving OK didn't get much if any and will be able to make it.

Wonder if there is anything I can to do help them.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Was it a anti mildew or antibacterial sponge?


----------



## Natilie (Nov 12, 2015)

No, was just sponge like material - like would be from sofa. 
Was new never used - tried to rinse it out before using as it had dust in it no doubt from sitting in our shop for several years.
Good thought - thanks for making me think about something like that - future brain hopes to remember. grin


----------



## HIVE+ (Jan 4, 2012)

Unfortunately in this case, bees will keep returning to a nectar source. 
You could try feeding, but they do prefer the field, so may ignore. It could keep the hive alive till whatever they are gathering quits blooming.
Good luck.


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

OP - another lesson I learned is .. stop robbing immediately. Otherwise, whatever is affecting that hive will spread and result in more casualties. 

I would provide a small top entrance (so the dead bees on the bottom dont clog) AND move the affected hive as far as possible, possibly few miles away from the original location.


----------



## Natilie (Nov 12, 2015)

Hive+
Thank you - but I doubt it is something they are feeding on. Of my 5 hives, this is the only one affected. 
The workers cannot get out to feed on anything - they can't fly right now. very sad. 
They rub their eyes a lot.
While some are doing better today - am more of a mind that they got sprayed before they got here.
I took the advice this morning of a local man I respect and sprayed the bees with sugar water to give them something in the mean time. Only a very few can climb up to the feeder. Can only wait and hope that enough bees can survive to save the hive and the queen is ok or will recover and they can rebuild the hive.

DaisyNJ
Yes, robber screen is on to protect them from others wanting to take advantage. I am watching for that now. Windy and Rain tomorrow so other bees most likely stay inside.
I do have small entrances - was going to open up the top air vent to let bees come and go in case the bottom got clogged again as you said. However, when I was in there - I chose to only clean it out and put it back on as I felt the hive did not have enough healthy bees to defend the extra entrance.
Moving the hive away for protection for all is a good idea, just in case it is come disease or to give them more peaceful time in case the robbers want to see if they can get some free food.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Does the circle of death spiral flights happen before or after you jam them with the 9" screwdriver? 
By any chance are they flying in nine-inch upside-down circles?


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Brad Bee said:


> I don't know but I wonder if they might have been sprayed with some sort of insecticide prior to you catching them? Maybe the clustered, got sprayed, moved into your trap? I have no idea really, just speculating.


This was my thought as well. Someone probably sprayed them when they clustered initially


----------



## Natilie (Nov 12, 2015)

Branman

This seems to be the consensus of opinion because of their actions or lack of.
That they must have gotten sprayed before they moved into the trap. 
The trap caught 2 swarms last year - so I don't believe there is any problem there either.
Right now I am hoping more of the bees will either survive or get better. Fingers crossed.
I have noticed many rub their eyes. Also making me think they were sprayed. Not a lot of homes in my area, but it only takes one and where they came from is also unknown. Moved no forwarding address.

Aunt Betty

Not sure how to take your comments, but will answer anyway.
1. The bees are NOT flying upside down.
2. The bees can be upside down in any location - above the IC in the feeder area where there is some syrup on part of the board that leaked last night so they don't even have to get up to the feeder to get any syrup. 
3. The bees can be upside down on dry board, on the landing board, on the ground where they ended up after trying to fly. Today some of the bees were able to flip back over onto their feet. Sometimes they ended back on their backs again.
4. The circles are smaller, maybe 4" across.
5. The bees are walking or doing the best they can to walk in any location.
6. The bees are often rubbing their eyes or antenna as if trying to rub something off - or are irritated like allergies do us.
7. I Am Absolutely NOT Jamming or Jabbing the bees with the 9" screw driver. I am gently scraping a pile of dead bees off the screened bottom board and out the front onto the ground. I slide the screw driver down the side wall and make a sweeping motion from there. I believe 5 or 6 that came out were still alive and doing their drunken walk. 
It has been quite sad to see them struggle and not be able to help them. 
Hopefully the sprayed sugar water will provide some nourishment for them as they try to recover.

Hopefully they will recover.


----------

